# New Brother from Georgia



## Harold_J (May 7, 2019)

Hi all! I am a new brother who was raised on April 25th at Mt. Zion Lodge #316 in Gainesville, Georgia. Extremely excited for the opportunity to learn as I continue my journey for more light.


----------



## Brother JC (May 8, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome. Pink Lodge looks interesting...


----------



## Harold_J (May 8, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Congratulations and welcome. Pink Lodge looks interesting...


Thanks Brother JC! Pretty sure I'm missing something with the Pink Lodge reference though, lol. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (May 8, 2019)

Go to the lodge website...


----------



## Matt L (May 9, 2019)

Congratulations Brother, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Keith C (May 14, 2019)

Congratulations and Welcome!
And I agree with Bro. JC, the Pink Lodge looks like a heck of a time.  Also the BBQ last month makes me miss living in the South!


----------



## Winter (May 15, 2019)

Welcome to the Craft and the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 18, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (May 26, 2019)

Congratulations and welcome !


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Jun 6, 2019)

Welcome Brother


----------

